# isci babies when born



## Joani (Apr 6, 2004)

ok my seem like a silly question but i need to know, i have had treatment husband also and am 36 weeks ( nearly there)pregnant ,does any one know are there any effects to the baby because we had treatment ,i know they can be lighter in weight sometimes come early ,but mentally and physical are there side affect because after all there is alot of messing around with eggs and sperm at the start 
If some one could give me some light on this it would be great thanks. I have read up on the interent but they always have the negative things i don't want to worry my self to much .
thanks for your time
joani


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The research studies that have been done so far show only a tiny increase in abnormalities in babies born following ICSI, the main issue being that if a boy, they are more likely to have fertility issues aswell. You´re on the home stretch now, so best of luck and have a great Christmas! I guess presents are sorted for the two of you!!!
    I´m covering both possibilities!!

Ruth


----------

